# Why does this happen?



## kev mac (7/5/17)

I have been enjoying the fruits of RTA innovations of late using tanks like my beloved Engines,and my new love the Modfather among others.Where I was formally a drip-a-holic I don't feel the gap in flavor between formats are what they once were even a year ago.(my opinion of course)My question is I sometimes get a raspy sensation similar to an overload of nicotine in my throat. I only use 3m nic.so I doubt that's the problem. I try to clean my gear and change wicks and coils regularly. I use kanthal and S.S. 316 exclusively,mostly S.S.316 of late. I wick with Cotton Bacon,Kendo Gold or Rayon,on Clapton type coils mainly. I wish I could get to the root of this.


----------



## Christos (7/5/17)

Please describe this raspy sensation further. 

I find that certain juices are more potent in drippers e.g a looper clone tastes very lemony in a dripper but in a tank it's the sweet milky after taste with no lemon.

With tanks I find a dry hit/ harsh taste occurs more readily if wicking is an issue as opposed to a dripper that's always wet.
Just some thoughts while we try get to the bottom of your issue.


----------



## KZOR (7/5/17)

I had a similar experience and found two culprits after a tedious investigation.
1) My one flavouring was off nl . FA Mandarin
2) My nic has oxidised.

Try making the same juice with 0mg nic. Doubt anything is wrong with your cotton or coil.
Very rare that VG and PG goes off since they have long shelf longevity in shops.
If the problem persists then you have to eliminate one juice at a time while making the same recipe. 
GL


----------

